# GRCA Specialty: Field Training Seminar



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

oooh this will be great!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Looks like it may conflict with Gun Dog Sweepstakes, which are also on Thursday....


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

hotel4dogs said:


> Looks like it may conflict with Gun Dog Sweepstakes, which are also on Thursday....


Might the timing of each actually be complementary? That is, would it be possible to finish participation in the Sweepstakes, then head out and play in the field ... (I admittedly don't know how the conformation stuff works).


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It will depend on how they schedule it. Isn't the seminar like 9-11 or something? They schedule conformation based on the entries.
Gun Dog Sweeps will require about 11 different groups to go in the ring. They're not likely to want to wait until after 11 to begin, but who knows, maybe they will...


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

That day I think a lot of us willing be grooming in the morning then entering the ring through the the day. The same judge does both the dogs and bitches. So it can take quite awhile to get through them all. Which means that people will be able to join the the field group outdoors between grooming and gundog sweeps. But the really nice part is, you all will be able to pick up those people that aren't entered in gundog sweeps, but are in the regular conformation classes. Those people that would need more information than most people that are in gundog sweeps anyway. So maybe the idea is, the people entered in gundog sweeps are doing the demonstrations for those conformation people not entered in those gundog sweeps. 

The day works well because there are no field events that day, so more people from the field events can be free to help out. It will be fun!


----------

